# VapeCon 2018 - Tickets online at iTickets



## Silver

Am very pleased to announce that the online tickets for VapeCon 2018 have been loaded!

VapeCon 2018 will be taking place at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria on 25 & 26 August 2018.

*Online tickets cost:*

*R80 for Saturday, R80 for Sunday or*
*R140 for a weekend pass (Sat & Sun)*
https://itickets.co.za/events/401067

Three *advantages *of buying online:

*You save R20 *- or 20% (on the door price on the day of R100 - per day ticket)
*Shorter processing time and quicker to get in *- as an online ticket holder, it will make entering VapeCon quicker and easier
It's the only way you can get a weekend pass. (You won't be able to buy a ticket for Sunday at the door on Saturday.)
But wait.... there's more...

*If you buy 5 tickets, you will get one free!
This applies to both the day tickets and the weekend passes.*

*So that's 6 day tickets for just R400. Effectively R66.67 per ticket. A 33% saving on the door price*
*Or 6 weekend passes for just R700. Meaning R116.67 per weekend pass. Effectively R58.33 per day. So a big 41% saving on the door price*
*Just select 5 tickets and the system will automatically give you an extra one for free.*

In case you're wondering, what's the difference between Saturday and Sunday, don't worry, there's going to be enough of everything on both days to keep everyone happy! 

We are also running a competition for VapeCon exhibitors to see who can refer the most sales for online tickets. So if you see them marketing their unique links on their social media platforms, please support your favourite exhibitor, they stand in line to win some cool prizes.

Print out your tickets and bring them to VapeCon 2018 to be scanned. Better to make a printout than rely on the screen of your phone. Just in case.

https://itickets.co.za/events/401067




PS - I just bought 5 weekend passes now and got 6! It's working

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Fantastic! I hope one of those weekend passes you bought is for me @Silver !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Fantastic! I hope one of those weekend passes you bought is for me @Silver !



Lol @Stosta
I actually don't know who those tickets are for - I just wanted to test it and make sure it was all working - with the buy 5 get 6 promotion... And the credit card - etc etc

I have quite a bit of family and friends that are interested in going. So I will most likely print it out, cut out the tickets - and give them to a few of them.

You sir won't need one of these tickets - you'll be with us as STAFF - evil grin 
I'll buy you boerie rolls and pizzas for the weekend, how's that!
hehe

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Lol @Stosta
> I actually don't know who those tickets are for - I just wanted to test it and make sure it was all working - with the buy 5 get 6 promotion... And the credit card - etc etc
> 
> I have quite a bit of family and friends that are interested in going. So I will most likely print it out, cut out the tickets - and give them to a few of them.
> 
> You sir won't need one of these tickets - you'll be with us as STAFF - evil grin
> I'll buy you boerie rolls and pizzas for the weekend, how's that!
> hehe


You're grossly underestimating how much pizza I can eat but that sounds great!!!

With each thread that goes up the excitement builds, we're getting that much closer to VapeCon 2018!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMJR

Just bought 3 tickets and its so fast thanks for all the arrangements so far its going to be great

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

GMJR said:


> Just bought 3 tickets and its so fast thanks for all the arrangements so far its going to be great



Thanks for the feedback @GMJR !
See you there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Trying to buy tickets on Itickets but the page keeps timing out when i proceed to pay.....? is something wrong?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Trying to buy tickets on Itickets but the page keeps timing out when i proceed to pay.....? is something wrong?



Thanks for that @StompieZA 
Did you manage to get your tickets?

I tried the itickets page now and proceeded to the payment step and it worked - nothing seemed to be timing out.

Let us know


----------



## StompieZA

Bought and paid via the EFT option, Sent proof of payment and order form to Orders@itickets.co.za, now i wait for them to receive my payment to get me some tickets!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Silver said:


> Thanks for that @StompieZA
> Did you manage to get your tickets?
> 
> I tried the itickets page now and proceeded to the payment step and it worked - nothing seemed to be timing out.
> 
> Let us know



Tried all options yesterday and this morning and kept giving me a time out error right after it seems to try and connect to paygate site. 

Maybe its my browser or office internet or something lol


----------



## Silver

StompieZA said:


> Tried all options yesterday and this morning and kept giving me a time out error right after it seems to try and connect to paygate site.
> 
> Maybe its my browser or office internet or something lol



Maybe try on your mobile internet connection or another internet connection.
Please let us know if its still giving you problems and we can escalate to iTickets


----------



## ARYANTO

paid and printed !!! I'm on my way to VC2018 !!
First but not last one !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

ARYANTO said:


> paid and printed !!! I'm on my way to VC2018 !!
> First but not last one !!



Great to hear @ARYANTO 
VapeCon 2018 is going to be great! I think you will like it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

